# Defending Against The Flash Mob Attack



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

One of the worst aspects of texting and smart phones is the new problem of flash mob attacks.

There have been a lot of these in the last year, and more will be coming in cities as the summer crowds form up.

Just thought I would post a thread on strategies and tactics to use when facing a flash mob.

One characteristic to watch out for is when people begin to move in concert in a certain direction, indicating a coordinated attack. 

The wearing of gloves in warm weather, bandannas around the neck (can be pulled over the face to avoid cameras and being identified), people on mobile devices suddenly all turning them off or putting them away all at once, and the presence of a large gathering of people away from a point of interest - then sudden mutual movement in that direction.

Even if you carry concealed, a flash mob poses problems (not enough ammo).

What do you think would be good defensive moves to make when confronted by a flash mob forming up?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I recently bought some supply of 00 12 ga. buckshot. Reminds me of the street sweeper from a few years ago. Hard to argue with 9 38 caliber balls coming at you. I subscribe to the 3 tier approach. 223, and 308 for long range, shotgun for medium range, handgun for getting back to get more long gun ammo. Jmho


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Situational awareness is critical. If you see something coming, it's usually pretty easy to avoid it.

Probably the best defense against something like that is to instantly head in the opposite direction. If forced to make a stand, take advantage of the terrain (yes, even urban terrain) and get through a doorway, even if you have to kick it in. This will force them to come at you 1 or 2 at a time, and allow you a much better chance of breaking contact.

Edited to add... Kicking in a door could be a very bad thing in most cases. You could easily find an irate and armed home owner to your rear too. But I wouldn't hesitate to smash into a shop if I absolutely had to. If this triggers an alarm, so much the better. I wouldn't be hanging around long anyway. In the front, right out the back and gone.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Don't for get other situational awarenes points most of us probably already practice; 

Always scan for and identify routes of escape and exits when entering a structure.

Never sit with your back to the entrance in a public place, endeavor to sit as close to an exit as possible.

Try and avoid retail establishments at peak business hours.

and related to the above...

A personal policy of mine is to never go to a mall if I can't be there when everything first opens. Most flash mob participants won't get up that early and the crowds are much much smaller. My first preference is just to never go to a mall, period.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The closest mall to me is 45 miles

A tunnel rat clued me in how to act in bars,and to stay away crowds. he was tinfoil before tinfoil was cool, and most dam everything he was worried about has or is coming true.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Being alert and aware when out in public is crucial, as is having an exit strategy before you enter and remain.

Also brings out the value of high-capacity magazines, or multiple mags.

Hand-to-hand self-defense skills would come into play if attacked.

Good idea to have a buddy or travel in/with a group/crew when going out.

A collapsible baton would be an option if local laws permit. Pepper spray would also be great to have.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Mob mentality...they are doing things that they wouldn't do on their own. Violence of action...attack aggressively and violently and the rest will retreat quickly or at least avoid you. The attacks in the past have been on places that tend to have pansy people that tend not to fight, coffee shops, upscale restaurants, ect. Always be aware of your surroundings, always have a weapon, and always have an escape route planned out.

One other thing, pepper spray does not always work especially with people that have been sprayed before. Also, I know this sounds racist but it is a fact, darker the skin less pepper spray works. A bludgeoning weapons are better and don't contaminate everyone around you. A tazer works very very well but must have multiple cartridges and training to work with multiple attackers. A firearm is best for a crowd and if they are in numbers and have weapons, you own them.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

It is hard for me to imagine being any where near a flash mob. Its true my wife likes to travel to places like San Francisco which I've mentioned and we go to Monterey often but I just have my doubts the places we frequent would ever be engaged in such a thing. The few stores I frequent, Wal-Mart, Costco, and a grocery store once in a while are often at such early hours these types of people are still sleeping (well Costco maybe not). If I did manage to witness such an event I'm pretty sure their intent would have zero to do with me and so I'd have zero to do with them. 

Finally, I guess just to hypothesize, if such a mob had ill intent towards me - its just my guess these types of thugs would not respond well to seeing their first 3 go down and that is exactly what would happen. I'm thinking they'd redefine bug out for themselves at that point. If not - well I've often concluded all I can do is take a bunch of animals with me so they don't hurt the next good people.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

It doesn't have to be a full mob. A small pack of teenagers can pose just as serious of a threat.

I have a friend who worked late one night, and got jumped in the multi-level parking garage by a group of teens. They took his wallet, keys, watch, wedding ring, smart phone, and car. Stripped him to his underwear, even stole his shoes. He didn't fight back because (a) he was unarmed; and (b) everything was insured.

The first thing they did was shove him to see if he pulled a weapon. When he didn't he got sucker punched from behind and then mugged.

He doesn't work late anymore. And now he carries. But still....


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

If you can see it forming, . . . get out of Dodge.

If you happen to get stuck in it, . . . try to stay out of sight, . . . or at least out of interest.

If it goes south, . . . pick the biggest, baddest one of the attackers and drop him like a rabid rat, . . . preferably a head shot. His brains and skull plate pieces splattering all over those near him might just be enough of an influence to the others that they need to go home and change their refrigerator light or something.

If not, . . . you'll just have to go on dropping them until you run out of ammo, . . . or they call it quits.

If I'm going to the village, . . . it's 17 rounds on me; to the city it's 25; to the mall or something similar it is at least 33.

No, . . . I don't want to shoot anyone, . . . but I'm just too old to tussle with some punk who wants to hurt me for his enjoyment. Plus I'll get out of jail a whole lot sooner than he will get out of the grave.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

As a last resort, point in some general direction and yell, "There's one of them!!! Get that somabitch!!"


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

As far as ammo capacity the late Dave Arnold (A member of the Rhodesian Security Forces) stated "If you are confronted by an undetermined mob and you shoot one or two of them the rest will run away. If you encounter a determined mob and you shoot one or two of them you will still have ammo left in your gun when they tear you apart." Dave was one of those who actually saw the elephant. If you carry Hi Cap it's not a detriment but in confronting a mob it's not that important.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I learned a good lesson about 00 buck 12 ga shooting. I was shooting at a dog chasing my livestock and the dog was about 100 yards away. 

My shot completely engulfed the dog with a pretty circle of shot that was probably about 5 feet in diameter, of which 1 pellet hit the animal.

Unfortunately the dog was only wounded and ran home, double unfortunate the owner was getting his paper from the roadside mailbox at the same time ( maybe 200 yards from the dog)

The good news is the owner never raised a fuss, such is the rule in Montana, and I never offered to pay the vet bill.

Oops I forgot the reason for my post....

In a on situation use 00 buck and use it prolifically, and your problems will melt away. At 100 yards your chance to hit multiple targets is very large.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> I learned a good lesson about 00 buck 12 ga shooting. I was shooting at a dog chasing my livestock and the dog was about 100 yards away.
> 
> My shot completely engulfed the dog with a pretty circle of shot that was probably about 5 feet in diameter, of which 1 pellet hit the animal.
> 
> ...


Reminds me of my uncle, . . . he carried a 10 gauge single shot and an 8mm mauser on his tractor in Ky. Marauding wild dogs would kill his livestock and chickens.

He liked the 8mm for that single dog out to about 150 or so yds, . . . but he liked the 10 gauge, . . . as he could wait until 2 or 3 or 4 of em got together in a group. He'd pop em all at the same time, . . . out to about 120 or so yards.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

Seems like proper target acquisition and neutralizing is key. Pawns are always important in chess, but they may still be on the board when the game is won if the king is removed.

Oh, and I have a similar dog story... My choice of tools was my Ruger Mk I, it was most available. 

Emptied the magazine on a running shepherd and unfortunately he too made it home. Neighbor later confronted me and said vet removed 7 rounds from the animal. "Did I have anything to say for myself about this issue?" "Yes, as a matter of fact, I do... Next time your dog is inside my fence terrorizing the day care kids that my wife manages, I will use the proper sized weapon." Point made...


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

A great article I read a while back

https://www.usconcealedcarry.com/ccm-columns/features/surviving-the-flash-mob/

and another although it seems to be a little contradictory to the first.

WARRIOR TALK NEWS - The Flash Mob Attack - How To Defend?


----------

